# My new ATV



## jackrat (Oct 14, 2011)

Picked this beast up yesterday. It's a Yamaha Grizzly 700. It has 14" EH wheels,31" Outlaw tires,power programmer for 40 extra horses,fully snorkled to submarine it if the mood strikes,and enough ground clearance to drive over a five gallon bucket. Yes,I'm a happy boy!


----------



## dmarcus (Oct 14, 2011)

Pimped out wheels and all. ..Looks very cool


----------



## blafiriravt (Oct 14, 2011)

hahaha. NIIIIIICE


----------



## african cake queen (Oct 14, 2011)

hi, very kool.


----------



## laramie (Oct 14, 2011)

That is one SWEET ATV, I am so jealous. I wanna go for a ride!!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Oct 14, 2011)

Congrat's very nice! Rob is sooo jealous!!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 14, 2011)

I love those things, congrats!


----------



## Tom (Oct 14, 2011)

I think it needs another rider to give an honest evaluation. I'll be there in about 3 weeks...


----------



## jackrat (Oct 14, 2011)

Tom said:


> I think it needs another rider to give an honest evaluation. I'll be there in about 3 weeks...


C'mon down! We'll hit the mud!


----------



## Tom (Oct 14, 2011)

Well I'll already have my hip waders for the job!!! Perfect!


----------



## JeffG (Oct 14, 2011)

Sweet ride! Congrats!


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 14, 2011)

That thing is a BEAST!


----------



## ascott (Oct 14, 2011)

sweet


----------



## dmmj (Oct 15, 2011)

Looks like it is almost to nice to get dirty.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 15, 2011)

Tom said:


> I think it needs another rider to give an honest evaluation. I'll be there in about 3 weeks...



LOL, I would come too, however I think it would exceed the weight limit.


----------



## jackrat (Oct 15, 2011)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> Tom said:
> 
> 
> > I think it needs another rider to give an honest evaluation. I'll be there in about 3 weeks...
> ...


I don't know,Greg. It's a hoss.


----------

